# New Cumberland locks



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone one know what the fishing has been like lately and if the river if fishable 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello WIWY, ALL DEPENDS WHERE?
Not many reports,,, most likely means it's BLOWN OUT or too muddy!
Unless you know a feeder creek, or want to try the NC Ohio Side bank, behind the wall in the backwash.
Please let us know if you do.
I'll be down when she gets below or around 18'-19' pool with a flow of -70-80. AND my guides don't freeze up! 
It's not too bad right now,,, & Fri, Sat. More rain/ snow forcasted.
Maybe I'll check it out tomorrow.
Go To
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Things have been busy with Christmas and i haven't had any free time to get out.... With the weather coming things arnt looking all to great either! I know last weekend the water was like chocolate milk aint that right jerry?! Hopefully its getting better though! I'm off Christmas eve... I'm thinking about heading out early and fishing for a few hours.... IF the gates are in my favor  not sure i will be making the trip for the Ohio side or yellow creek.... We will see!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I can almost guarantee, with the river being at 18.2', the #11 wicket (WV side) is open. With the water projected to hit 22 in the next day or so, the wv side is unfishable. I did have a friend down there Tue and he got 3 in that mess. As for me, OH side last Sat, we got 10, WV side Sun, we got 28. And we will make it down this weekend REGARDLESS of the cold. Just have to stay away from the edge as it will be *iced rocks*! Hope that is of help to someone!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't see u out their doboy I ended up going despite the river being high all gates where open and she was howling still caught fish though fished the small chunk of slack water behind the wall and did pretty good caught 3 walleyes 4 sauger snagged two shad and caught 2 white bass between me and my buddy lost a couple other fish as well the walleyes where from 16 inches to 23 inches what's saugerb were from 12 inches to 17 inches all fish where caught on 1\8th oz jigs and yellow twister tails I'll post some pics soon 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> I can almost guarantee, with the river being at 18.2', the #11 wicket (WV side) is open. With the water projected to hit 22 in the next day or so, the wv side is unfishable. I did have a friend down there Tue and he got 3 in that mess. As for me, OH side last Sat, we got 10, WV side Sun, we got 28. And we will make it down this weekend REGARDLESS of the cold. Just have to stay away from the edge as it will be *iced rocks*! Hope that is of help to someone!


HEY GUYS/ Snake,,, the Pike pool was the same as last time. Just a tad dirtier.
I Just got done cleaning 4. Largest went 15 1/2". Smallest 13".
I had hits, and or fish-on, on my FIRST 6 casts,,,& NEVER LANDED A ONE! 
Then came the barges. That screwed up the whole deal and I couldn't buy a hit for the next cupla hrs.
I found 'em again WAY OUT. ( I only had one pole that could reach 'em)
Had to use red floaters tipped with a fathead. (hooked up-side-down) 1 1/2once no-roll slip sinkers to get way out. If I used an 6"- 8" leader, i'd get a hit and miss as soon as it hit the bottom. I had to jerk & stop to get a hit with a 12"-16" leader. My guess,,, they just couldn't find that floater & minnie when it was too far from the thumping sinker. TOO MUDDY??? 
I missed or lost at least 15 good pulls,,,, & lost the minnie every time,,, and I was double-hooking the tails???
NEXT TIME, I'm gonna use a trailer hook,,, a #12 steelhead hook on 6# flouro. THAT'LL FIX THEM LITTLE THIEVES  
I wish I was there 2 hrs earlier, & had taken a huge umbrella,,,, I'd still be there fish'n.
No hits on gulp or Powerbait & jigs at all!
OH YA,,, and one mudpuppy.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> I didn't see u out their doboy I ended up going despite the river being high all gates where open and she was howling still caught fish though fished the small chunk of slack water behind the wall and did pretty good caught 3 walleyes 4 sauger snagged two shad and caught 2 white bass between me and my buddy lost a couple other fish as well the walleyes where from 16 inches to 23 inches what's saugerb were from 12 inches to 17 inches all fish where caught on 1\8th oz jigs and yellow twister tails I'll post some pics soon
> 
> Hey WIWY,,, You didn't see my truck parked by the flags?
> I couldn't see you guys from behind the wall and I left about 1 1/2 hrs after the rain started.
> ...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea where got their around 10ish and stayed till 230 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks
I hope 'Those Guys' down Greenup see your pics,,, about time,,, 'we' can 
show them a thing or two! 

lol, I would'a take'n a pic of my 4, but It would'a been a REAL CLOSE-UP!! 

(Hey, We gotta talk,,, do you have a Pa License? PM when you get a minute.)


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, show us more!!!  Always great to see them no matter where they come from!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Oh yeah, show us more!!!  Always great to see them no matter where they come from!!


Hey Dave,,, sup? pretty quite down there? BLOWN OUT?
Or is it just as COLD 'Down South' as it is up here? Burrrrr lol
SUCKS, DON'T IT  
I was having fun,,, and can't see a good day coming!???

Time to pour jigs and rewind reels, in-front of the fireplace.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy.....You can handle it....meet us down there Sunday...
WIWY....good job. Careful, that place is quite addicting. Trust me,, after 11 yrs, *I know it*!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Snake I known it is I love that place I've never fished the Ohio side though whats is it like over their 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

It's not much different. A good bit quicker to get to and a good bit easier. Just like the other side, you have to get used to the snags in your area, but over all, not too bad. Better catch limits on the walleye....6 per day and only have to be 15 inch.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

snake69 said:


> It's not much different. A good bit quicker to get to and a good bit easier. Just like the other side, you have to get used to the snags in your area, but over all, not too bad. Better catch limits on the walleye....6 per day and only have to be 15 inch.


I was under the impression that from shore, on the ohio side of the river in the eastern unit the limit was 10 walleye, saugeye or sauger SINGLY or in combination with no size limit.... I read this from DNR web site reguarding ohio river fishing regulations.

Am i interpreting this incorectly? Not that it matters because i would never catch that many in a day!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Not try spoil your fishing the Ohio river but must warn you if you are really fishing east side New Cumberland Dam or docks your in West Virgina and need license for that state. Or Ohio if west side. If you got Ohio no WV. You need wade out say 10 feet and your ok. as neither Oh. or Wv. own the river and that be so your now in niether state and alls ok. To fish there suppose to be no good for table fair. Now if any you go I like go too but not till next summer. Willng help gas thing. Que me if I be rongh.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Eriesteamer said:


> Not try spoil your fishing the Ohio river but must warn you if you are really fishing east side New Cumberland Dam or docks your in West Virgina and need license for that state. Or Ohio if west side. If you got Ohio no WV. You need wade out say 10 feet and your ok. as neither Oh. or Wv. own the river and that be so your now in niether state and alls ok. To fish there suppose to be no good for table fair. Now if any you go I like go too but not till next summer. Willng help gas thing. Que me if I be rongh.


Wow the only thing in that statement that is correct is West Virginia is in the east side of the locks. You can fish the river with either ohio or wv lisense from shore and the fish are just fine for the table


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I stated it right east sides WV. West sides Ohio it is there read my post. yes you can eat the fish in there but it is well known it is not best table fair. Means just that. Why go there if not best eating fish. You never know what best eating fair means. Another fact the 3 Rivers in Pa. drain into Ohio river and are another not best table fair. Well hate to have to ruin your eatting and last do not eat lot the fish at one meal and if got kids do not give them any if can help it. Check on fish eating at 3 rivers as mabe there ok. I live in Oh. car less about Pa. fish.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

the ohio is one of the 3 rivers. the ohio is created by the allegheny and monongahela converging to create the ohio. 

table fare.. if you are referring to mercury levels in fish in the ohio.. i think its a bit over estimated. 

as rivergetter stated, you're dead wrong about the licensing requirements to fish the river. either state license is fine within 500 ft of shore. (correct me if i'm wrong about the 500 ft)


----------



## damrat (Feb 26, 2011)

Acording to the regs you can fish the wv side and tribytaries to the first impediment to navigation . wv residents can fish the ohio from shore and the tributaries to the first impediment to navigation this is a recprical agreement . read the ohio river regs.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

colonel594 said:


> I was under the impression that from shore, on the ohio side of the river in the eastern unit the limit was 10 walleye, saugeye or sauger SINGLY or in combination with no size limit.... I read this from DNR web site reguarding ohio river fishing regulations.
> 
> Am i interpreting this incorectly? Not that it matters because i would never catch that many in a day!


You're right. I just read it. http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

That's what i thought, however i surly wasnt positive that i was correct! Turns out a game warden could care less about the phrase "well sir, i thought..." Lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Erie, you have made so many untrue/false statements! With an Ohio or PA license, you can fish either side up to and including the first riffle (or impiedment...however you call it) But, you really insult me with this "table fare" crap! I and my kids have been eating out of the OH river for over 12 yrs,,,,,and other than me glowing a "wee bit" late at night ( the wife asking me to turn down the lights_ sorry hon, they are-thats just me glowing!!) there is nothing wrong with river fish. Do all of us a favor and check the EPA advisories for the river and Lake Erie, they're nearly identical and they (Lake Erie) sell their fish on the open market,,,we've had this discussion before. But for you to basically tell me that I'm intentionally poisoning my kids and that's what you're saying, I don't care for that! All I'm saying, get your facts straight before you get going on here...... Now, I hope you all have a great night and a excellent holiday......me...I'll be fishing the river,,,,looking for some "table fare".......


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

pppatrick said:


> the ohio is one of the 3 rivers. the ohio is created by the allegheny and monongahela converging to create the ohio.
> 
> table fare.. if you are referring to mercury levels in fish in the ohio.. i think its a bit over estimated.
> 
> as rivergetter stated, you're dead wrong about the licensing requirements to fish the river. either state license is fine within 500 ft of shore. (correct me if i'm wrong about the 500 ft)


You are absolutly correct!! The only difference is if you are not standing on the ohio side the walleye have to be 18" and the limit of walleye is 2 per day. Besides that the ohio, wva. agreement is you can fish either side as long as you have an ohio or wva licence. As far as table fair i will take all unwanted sauger and walleye so no one has to worry about the quality of the fish!!! LOL


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Amen. Snake. Amen.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

right on snake,the nerve of some peeps,been eating fish out of the big O 4 lets just say along time,never found anything wrong with them.i've eaten a bunch of walleyes saugers an crappie out of there since the 80's.
twister
ps the glow helps getting in the deer stand b4 daylight


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Last I know on this place the Pa. say it was not good to eat fish out the ohio river as the old DDT was not used after a long ban and was now back to useing and selling it and was washing in the ohio river. DDT was beter known as Drop Dead Twice and it was not bygadeable thus once releast it was there till dooms day. or till washed down the river. This is true. Even Erie has lot it in there water to and use to have a flyer that recomended how much was good to eat. per day, week, month. Yet I still ate the fish I caught as if not where heck else can I get any. True on the Candians net the fish and sell it here in USA I can buy it here. But I boy cot it as we can not net and sell it here. And to buy it from Canada imports will make more for them take out erie and export to USA. Now to license thing great hear the ohio West verinia had agreed to the truce thing. Now I like go there to fish as got no boat and that place is tops for eyes from shore. No ifs ands about it. Any one care take me I help on gas and you can have my catching as I will not care eat the fish out there. Do to the DDT thing.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have never eaten fish out of the Ohio, but I have eaten some out of the Mahoning and the Shenango. Both are pretty nasty rivers, and I am still alive and well.

With that said out of the hundreds of fish(incuding tons of eyes) I catch out of the Shenango yearly(don't fish the Mahoning much) I only keep maybe 5 a year IF that. I choose not to keep them just because I'm not a big fan of eating fish and don't like going through the hassle with a stringer, cooler, filleting, etc. And I cover lots of water so I don't like dragging fish around with me. I know people who keep them all the time out of those rivers and are still doing fine, I think LOL.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

montagc said:


> Some of The fish you buy at Kroger are grown in ponds in china, which has terrible environmental rules. I'll take my chances with the ohio river fish.


Haha, i second that! Read a few articles on imported, farm raised fish n shrimp.... And you'll never eat that stuff again


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree with the both of you....so, I'll go to the river tomorrow and get me another bag of the *good table fare*/fish! Maybe I'll see some of you on Weds (if we don't get hit tooo bad) or this weekend which appears to be so-so....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Jerry, did you go today and if so, how did you do? Inquiring minds "want to know"!?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Where we were fishing today, There wasn't any snags at all! AMEN!

I ended up with 9 keepers & 2 throwbacks. The guy to my left had 8 keeps, 3 tosses and 2 water dogs. The guy to my right had 7 keeps & 3 dogs. Seen 1 nice eye caught, 17" and he threw it back!! I could'a cried,,, my stringer was right in from of him!!! lol, I spent the last 1/2hr in the rain trying to catch that 10th fish! ALL SAUGER WERE SMALLISH,,, maybe 3 went 15". 
Last Friday, the fish were much bigger, hitting faster, more walleyes, & the water was 3' deeper,,, so I was told.
So I guess we better be there when the guage says 20'+.

95% of the fish were caught tight-line'n. I like to use a 1oz no-roll slip sinker and minnie,,,,, 6" Drag & Stop. The other guys were using crappie stacker rigs.

ALL fish were caught with fatheads on a *plain hook*. They wouldn't TOUCH my red/ green floater after the sun came out,,, AND I couldn't get a hit on twisters & jig!

We can't wait for the next 35*+ sunny day. It was real comfortable down there today,,, sitting on the bank in the sun,,,, I acually had to take my hat & over-coat off! 
THE EARLY MORNING ROCKS WERE FROZEN SLICK,,, LIKE WALKING ON ROLLER-BEARINGS, ON GLASS!!!

SURE MISSED YOU GUYS,,,,,,


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS GUYS! Happy to hear the fishing was good today! N snake don't feel bad you went the only one that didn't make it out, holiday plans ran together n i never got out either.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Jerry,
I guess I'll just go and see if they'll hit my jig and twister....it's the only way we fish. And the river is still 18.5'. Gonna leave here shortly....will post tonight everyone..! (you too Mark!)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> Thanks Jerry,
> jig and twister....it's the only way we fish.
> 
> AHHH,,, those two 'old-timers', I think from Kent, are always there and usually doing good with those crappie rigs, tight-line'n.
> ...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

First off, Merry Christmas to all my fellow fisherman and women! Well, it was a pretty nice day, all in all. A wee bit of a cold start, but after that, not all that bad. We didn't have the best day, but surely it wasn't the worst. The wife had 2 or 3 but only 1 keeper. I threw back maybe 2 and lost 4 or 5 and had 4 keepers, so we brought back 5. All were nice fish, 15" or better and all were caught on a jig and twister....some with a minnow, some without! Had she not got so cold, we would've stayed later than 2:30. Oh well, still a good day.See ya down there this weekend all...stay safe and warm! Oh yeah, sorry ya weren't there Mark!!  But, we did leave you a couple.....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

give me three more days let this nasty weather clear up and I'll be there!!!!


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

So here is the question for you more seasoned fellows.... What's it like fishing the river after mother nature dropped a foot of snow???!!! Haha i bet that walk is ROUGH!! and I'm sure getting down to the river bank is probably just as painful?!

Is it feasible though? Or just better to wait for some Warmer days and melt off??

Hope every one had a great Christmas and got lots of fishing goodies 
~Matt

(btw who's this mark fellow?  )


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

snake69 said:


> First off, Merry Christmas to all my fellow fisherman and women! Well, it was a pretty nice day, all in all. A wee bit of a cold start, but after that, not all that bad. We didn't have the best day, but surely it wasn't the worst. The wife had 2 or 3 but only 1 keeper. I threw back maybe 2 and lost 4 or 5 and had 4 keepers, so we brought back 5. All were nice fish, 15" or better and all were caught on a jig and twister....some with a minnow, some without! Had she not got so cold, we would've stayed later than 2:30. Oh well, still a good day.See ya down there this weekend all...stay safe and warm! Oh yeah, sorry ya weren't there Mark!!  But, we did leave you a couple.....


Snake, I just wanna know,,, What side were you on?
Thanks


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The Ohio side of course. WV side was (and still is) too high and fast. Countin' on coming down Saturday. Gotta get some teeth pulled Fri, or maybe I'd head down then. Either way, I'll be seeing you down there!


----------

